

New Node.js blocked by Great Firewall of China - brodd
http://gigaom.com/cloud/new-node-js-blocked-by-great-firewall-of-china/

======
yaix
Are we talking about nodejs.org? I am in China an can access it. And you can
check for yourself here
<http://viewdns.info/chinesefirewall/?domain=nodejs.org>

